# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  MobianAngel's Yoga Book

## MobianAngel

::sunflower:: _Hello, this will be my yoga book for the dream yoga class. Throughout the weeks, I will start working on the basic skills of dream yoga and record my progress on here._ ::sunflower::

----------


## MobianAngel

*1/21/2016 -- Thursday's to do list check off:*

☑ _Practice Dream Yoga Basic Skill: Version 2: Feel an Intense World._

- I have done levels *1*, *2*, *4* and *5* with version *2* of the basic yoga skills. This process was done once I got to bed around 1:45*AM*. I laid down on the mattress with my chest facing upwards to the ceiling with a comforter and sheets over me. I focused on my body's collision with the draped fabric as well as the points of pressure on my heels, buttocks, the back of my skull on the pillow and so on; feeling each point from down to my feet -- up to the top of my head and out to my arms that rested on either side of my body.

I worked through my entire body, focusing on one point of touch after another and then multiple points at once. There was a slight tingling sensation surging throughout my body whilst in process, but it was pleasant nevertheless.





> Level 3) Repeat level 2, but this time with your eyes open and other distractions to make it more challenging.



I have forgotten about this one, I will add it to my routine and try to work on even more smaller sensations and melding them together. _[Clocking Out]_

----------


## MobianAngel

*1/22/2016 -- Friday's to do list check off:*

☐ _Practice Dream Yoga Basic Skill: Version 2: Feel an Intense World._

Sadly, nothing to note for last night due to being consumed with stress. Hopefully I will be able to some some dream yoga throughout the day while I try to recuperate. _[Clocking Out]_

----------


## MobianAngel

*1/23/2016 -- Saturday's to do list check off:*

☐ _Practice Dream Yoga Basic Skill: Version 2: Feel an Intense World._

I am planning on changing the time as to when I do this. Trying the skill before I get in bed really is not helping since I pass out for the night. _[Clocking Out]_

----------

